# Chinese water dragon setup



## alexialawrence (Jan 27, 2016)

So my husband and I want to start getting together our tank for a Chinese water dragon. And we want to separate the water from the land in the tank. Where can we get plexiglass to separate that? And where can we get a glass lid for a 75 gallon tank? We want to make sure the moisture stays in.


----------



## BILBO-03 (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't know about the lid but plexiglass is at lowes


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 24, 2016)

If you Google glass. Or window shop near you. You can probably find both plexi and glass. Look up thickness charts that way you don't buy anything too thin

Kyle


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2016)

what diet are you going to gjvw it?


----------

